# Lenovo ThinkCenter BIOS beep codes/unable to boot



## Metalfan2680 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I'm posting this on behalf of my friend who owns a Lenovo ThinkCenter 8113-D1U. Starting yesterday, every time he presses the power button, it issues a BIOS error beep code. He's sent me two videos of the problem, the first of which will be posted below. The code in the first video appears to be 3-1-4-3, which I can't find any information on. I told him to pull the CMOS battery for about ten minutes, and after he replaced it, it gave a different code.

In the second video (which hasn't been posted yet) it sounds like 1-3-4-3 which, looking online, says "Test 512k base memory". The beeps are also slightly quicker than in the first video. I'm completely stumped on this issue. It isn't a very old computer. I believe it has Phoenix BIOS, but he doesn't know for sure, and since the display won't even come on, we don't know how to check. Thanks in advance if you can help 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCKQKJfcCxg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I don't know about the beep code, since each manufacturer do things slightly different and it changes from time so some online references might be out of date.

Anyways, it appears you get power and but no video signal. The first thing I would try is to re-seat everything like the CPU, RAM and video card.

If it still happens try swapping around the memory, if you got extra RAM lying around or you want to test each RAM at a time if it has more than 2, then do that. Found out if there is a bad stick in there.

Re-seat the video card, the CPU, check the cables. See if it will give you a different code.


----------



## ewookie (Jun 26, 2012)

did you ever find any information about the beep code or what was wrong with the computer? i just came across this exact model (IBM ThinkCentre 8113-d1u) that won't boot and it is giving the same 3143 beep code. i can't find any documentation on this beep code. i have found several sites that list beep codes for 'IBM Desktops' and 'ThinkPads' but none contain this particular beep code.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I 'am afraid this looks like a motherboard problem is this machine still under warranty if not then a new board could be around $150 see here for information purposes only, not a recommendation IBM ThinkCentre M52 8113 D1U Motherboard (System Board) Replacement
System service parts - ThinkCentre M52 (type 8113)


----------

